# 10' steel cutting edge - How to tell std hwy punch?



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I will be needing a cutting edge for my 10' monroe. 5/8" thick by 8" high. Top punched. What are the measurements for standard highway punch? I would like to confirm what type of cutting edge I have, before purchasing a replacement. Also, any good suppliers for municipal blades? I found that Mill supply (discountsnowplowparts.com) carries them at a good price. Thanks for any info.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

SHP = 3-3-12 punch. If you put a tape measure on it it would read 3"-6"-18"-30" and so on. Hole 1.5" down from the top. Freight would killer on a blade that size.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Contact Winter Equipment.
I have some Monroe plows and buy all my edges from them


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

LON;1383626 said:


> SHP = 3-3-12 punch. If you put a tape measure on it it would read 3"-6"-18"-30" and so on. Hole 1.5" down from the top. Freight would killer on a blade that size.


That's exactly what I needed. Thanks. I found a supplier in Omaha. No shipping required.Thumbs Up


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

pohouse;1385049 said:


> That's exactly what I needed. Thanks. I found a supplier in Omaha. No shipping required.Thumbs Up


If my daughter had her truck here at home I could have sent one with her when she heads back to college at Eastern Wyoming in Torrington.

Lon Seigworth
VP
Seigworth Road Supply, Inc.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

All 10' to the best of my knowledge are std highway punch for the most part


----------

